# Nhiệt kế ẩm Moaz Bebe có đo đạc chính xác không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (1/8/20)

*Mô tả sản phẩm:*

Thiết bị đo độ ẩm và nhiệt độ trong nhà Moaz Bébé MB-016, nói cách khác là một chiếc nhiệt kế ẩm thông minh - sẽ mang đến một sản phẩm tiện ích cho ngôi nhà bạn khi cung cấp đầy đủ và đều đặn những thông tin về nhiệt độ, độ ẩm không khí, thông tin ngày tháng giờ, dự báo thời tiết để từng thành viên trong gia đình vận dụng khi chuẩn bị ra ngoài hay sinh hoạt tại nhà. Với nhiệt ẩm kế của Moaz Bébé, bố mẹ sẽ biết cách xử lý cho không gian ngôi nhà luôn được thoải mái, từ đó bảo vệ và nâng cao sức khỏe cũng như tinh thần cho tất cả các thành viên.


​

*Đặc điểm nổi bật của sản phẩm*

- Nhiệt kế ẩm moaz bebe cung cấp nhiều thông tin hữu ích chỉ trên một màn hình, dễ dàng theo dõi và nắm bắt. Thông tin hiển thị tương ứng với từng chức năng:

+ Đo nhiệt độ trong nhà

+ Đo độ ẩm trong nhà

+ Đồng hồ điện tử, lịch ngày tháng năm

+ Đồng hồ báo thức

+ Thông tin thời tiết

- Hỗ trợ chức năng sạc USB. 1 lần sạc pin (100mAl) dùng lên tới 2 tháng.


​

*Thông tin sản phẩm*

- Thương hiệu: Moaz Bébé (Việt Nam)

- Kích thước: 125 x 74 x 17 (mm)

- Phạm vi nhiệt độ: 10 ~ 65 độ C

- Phạm vi độ ẩm: 10% - 99%. Độ phân giải 3%.

- Bảo hành: 12 tháng.

*Cách đặt mua nhiệt ẩm kế đa năng Moaz Bebe MB-016 chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp thiết bị đo nhiệt độ, độ ẩm Moaz Bebe MB 016 chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Tại Hà Nội: Số 18, tổ dân Phố Hạ, Phường Tây Tựu, Bắc Từ Liêm, Hà Nội
Tại Tp.HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

